# What do you think about Sarah Palin's Hair?



## Glammer (Aug 30, 2008)

I ran around sporting my new bob for awhile. I experimented with hair products, hair color &amp; styles. I loved it and thought it worked. But now, I want my hair back! I love Sarah Palinâ€™s hair! What do you think about her hair? Love it? Hate it?


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Aug 30, 2008)

*I don't care for it. She needs to wear it longer and brighter in my opinion. She could also do with a change of wardrobe ( is that a pantsuit she is wearing - ? ) and a differnt style in her eyewear . A more rounded frame would be a big inprovement, with her current choice of glasses her face is being hidden and hiding her eyes, which do not make her attractive, the proper eyewear and eyemakeup up will be a big improvement. which should do not add to an attractive face IMHO. She needs to pick a darker shade of facial makeup.By darker I mean redder. I believe that she should be made to look younger, more feminine, and attractive.*


----------



## Glammer (Aug 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I don't care for it. She needs to wear it longer and brighter in my opinion. She could also do with a change of wardrobe ( is that a pantsuit she is wearing - ? ) and a differnt style in her eyewear . A more rounded frame would be a big inprovement, with her current choice of glasses her face is being hidden and hiding her eyes, which do not make her attractive, the proper eyewear and eyemakeup up will be a big improvement. which should do not add to an attractive face IMHO. She needs to pick a darker shade of facial makeup.By darker I mean redder. I believe that she should be made to look younger, more feminine, and attractive.* I am curious to see if and how much her style changes in the next few months.


----------



## Darla (Aug 30, 2008)

i liked the little updo she was sporting.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont see a picture but that's exactly how I felt about my bob. I did like it, but it got old quite fast and I didn't feel feminine. It took ages, but I've grown it out now and I'm happy with longer hair


----------

